

Opera's iPhone Browser Is Terrible - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/operas-iphone-browser-is-terrible-2010-4

======
ZeroGravitas
Not a very in-depth review.

The consensus seems to be that if you're ever on a really low bandwith
connection, or you need to watch your usage because you're roaming or whatever
then it's great.

I think people are confused and think they're running a platform that lets you
replace the main browser. Instead you can only complement it which, e.g. in
the situations above, Opera clearly does.

------
al_james
Yeah, to be honest, I think that the reason that Apple took so long in
approving the app is that they were too busy rolling around on the floor
laughing at it.

------
aresant
Sadly I completely agree with this. Slow, clunky, and I feel like my phone
took about a 50% haircut on speed. . .

~~~
TotlolRon
No. It is worse.

